# Remote starter



## James Ward (Dec 4, 2007)

Just would like to know if anyone has installed a remote starter on their EOS and if so how has it worked out. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Dan_Eos (Jul 16, 2007)

I was interested in this too. A friend of mine has it on a Chevy Malibu and I thought it would be nice to see on the eos too.


----------



## fent16 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: (Dan_Eos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dan_Eos* »_I was interested in this too. A friend of mine has it on a Chevy Malibu and I thought it would be nice to see on the eos too.

My previous vehicle was a 2006 Mazda 3S GT. I had a custom alarm system installed which included a very nice remote start feature. I don't think it would be worth even touching the electrical system on the EOS for remote start. I think proper integration with the CAN-BUS would be tough...


----------



## James Ward (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Remote starter (James Ward)*

I called the dealership about starter and was told that they did not install but could recommed 4 places in the area. I then asked about voiding the warrenty and was told that i would have call VW. I did and they told me that the warrenty would stay in effect as long as the remote started did not cause any problems. I am just concerned about getting the door open after an ice storm, so for right now i will use a de-icer and hope it works. 
Thanks for the replys


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Remote starter (James Ward)*


_Quote, originally posted by *James Ward* »_I then asked about voiding the warrenty and was told that i would have call VW. I did and they told me that the warrenty would stay in effect as long as the remote started did not cause any problems. 

That would be their standard response. Legally they cannot void your warranty inless they can prove an add on or accessory caused an OEM compenent to fail.
They can however take the high ground, claim it was directly related to an installed accessory, and place the onus on you to decide whether or not to challenge their diagnosis.
This is true for any aftermarket installed option, a new head unit for the stereo or nav unit, non oem lighting, or even something as simple as one of those license plate frames that lights up. 
I have had remote starters installed on many previous vehicles (but no VW's) and have never had a problem.
If you contract a high quality, reputable installer, and pony up the coin for a high quality remote starter that is compatible with your vehicle, you should have very few worries.
Also, are you confident your VW dealer is ethical? An ethical dealership won't likely try to pull a fast one over a warranty issue.
Kevin



_Modified by just4fun at 3:12 PM 12-8-2007_


----------



## James Ward (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Remote starter (just4fun)*

Thanks for the input. I will thinks about what i will do.
Have a nice day.


----------



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: Remote starter (James Ward)*

Beyond the warranty issues, it seems like an unnecessary waste of fuel and added air pollution to me.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Remote starter (cjboffoli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cjboffoli* »_Beyond the warranty issues, it seems like an unnecessary waste of fuel and added air pollution to me. 

I respect your opinion Christopher, but have a slightly different view with respect to remote starters.
In regions where we experience extreme cold from time to time (I think Washington State gets a good blast now and then) it is often necessary to pre warm your vehicle for safety reasons. Not for initial removal of snow and ice, but to prevent fogging of the windows once you are under way.
If I have to warm my car up for 5-10 minutes before heading out I really appreciate being able to do it without leaving the house/office. When I get outside, the snow/ice/frost is softened up a bit and easier to remove.
Remote starters time out after 10-15 minutes and can assist in preventing excessive idling. Case in point:
My recently acquired Ridgeline is not equiped with a remote starter, and I can't get one installed until next week. Just a few days ago I slipped out to start the truck up for a few minutes but when I went inside my wife assigned me a couple "quick" chores. By the time I finally got out of the house I had forgotten about the truck idling outside and it had run for close to 30 minutes. If I had started it with a remote it would have shut off in 10-15 minutes. Longer than I normally idle a vehicle for warm up, but certainly a much shorter time than resulted.
I know many people would just hit the button again anyway, but responsible use of a remote starter, when conditions warrant, can assist in balancing safety, convenience and environmental responsibility.
Kevin



_Modified by just4fun at 9:11 PM 12-10-2007_


----------



## mwwelch (May 24, 2007)

*Re: Remote Sarter*

As we begin another winter season here in NJ, I was thinking of getting a remote (auto) starter installed in my 2007 EOS this year.
While it would be nice to not have to go out in the cold to start the car, my main reason for wanting it is to overcome the frozen door seals I experienced last year.
On several occasions, I had a really hard time getting into the car because the windows had frozen to the door seals and as such, the windows were unable to retract. I figured that forcing the door open and off the seal can’t be a good thing.
I called the dealer to inquire about it today and was told that he wouldn’t recommend installing an auto-starter in a Volkswagen because of the complex electrical system. I didn’t push it, but find it hard to believe that VW doesn’t have a solution available for the EOS considering the frozen door seal problem.



_Modified by mwwelch at 6:07 PM 11-24-2008_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Remote Sarter (mwwelch)*

I too was surprised to learn that VW's were more difficult to install a remote starter in than other "security chipped" autos.
This has been discussed in other threads, and apparently the advice you received is pretty common with respect to VW's.
Based on info in other threads, it sounds like an install can be done, but you need to find an installer who really knows what he/she is doing, and expect to pay a premium for the install based on the complexity.
Kevin


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

A conservative quote I got was about $1K for a two way Compustar, from a well-respected installer known by most dealers. He indicated most of the cost is labour, not the actual system 
He indicated due to the VAG computer system and how every function in interconnected, it takes lots of time to debug and make sure everything works great. Factor in the fact you have a power retractable top to worry about, he figured it would take him more time than a Passat or Jetta.


----------



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

just4fun: Though I live in Seattle now, I was born and raised in New England and spent four winters living in Hanover, New Hampshire. Believe it or not I managed to get through even the most bitter of those winter days without starting my car remotely and letting my car idle in the driveway until it was warm. Obviously, to each his own. But I still hope folks here would at the very least consider the issues of fuel waste and excess pollution before making this mod.


----------



## mwwelch (May 24, 2007)

*Re: (cjboffoli)*

As stated previously, my reasoning for looking into it is to warm the car up enough to loosen the frozen window seals. 
I experienced this several times last year, and still had to let the car idle long enough to warm up the seals before I could close the door again. Driving away with the door open a crack just to save some fuel doesn't sound like a sane solution.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (cjboffoli)*

cjboffoli: I'm not interested in getting into a long drawn out debate on remote starters. I agree with you that making the choice not to idle a vehicle unless necessary is a good choice for the environment.
I have never lived in or visited New Hampshire, so I'm not familiar with the winters there. Here in Alberta it gets cold enough that unless you allow your vehicle to warm up a bit first, the moisture from your breath will fog the inside of the windows and severely restrict visibility.
The times when it gets that cold, prewarming your vehicle really becomes a necessity in the interests of public safety. (you will always see one or two drivers hunched down under the steering wheel trying to drive while peering through the 3 x 6 inch clear spot made by the defrosters)
As you mentioned, to each there own, and whether people choose to warm their vehicles out of necessity, or for personal comfort, I still prefer a remote starter because they will time out and turn the vehicle off if folks are delayed leaving the house or office.
For what it's worth, we have three vehicles and only one is equipped with a remote starter. The other two are garaged, so warm ups are rarely necessary. Also I feel I use my remote starter responsibly and don't start my truck every morning just because I can. I check the weather first, and then decide whether or not to warm up the truck, and for how long, before I head out.
For those who don't really need to warm up their vehicles I would hope they would heed your advice and reconsider whether or not they really need a remote starter. For those of us that benefit from, or choose to have a remote starter for convenience, we can only hope the choice is made to use it responsibly.
Kevin

_Modified by just4fun at 3:33 PM 11-26-2008_


_Modified by just4fun at 3:34 PM 11-26-2008_


----------



## mwwelch (May 24, 2007)

So am I the only one experiencing the frozen windows? 
How are others (that don't garage their EOS) dealing with this problem? There are days that I have a hard time even getting into the vehicle.
Spraying deicer or using water doesn't sound very safe (risk of cracking or damaging the vehicle)?


----------



## JustinW (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: (mwwelch)*

Would a liberal application of krytox on the window seals help prevent icing?


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (mwwelch)*

Keep your windows krytoxed


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (mwwelch)*

You are not alone, others have experienced the problem.
We don't drive our Eos in winter, so I can't provide any personal insight, however it has been discussed a bit in the past.
Not sure if I can locate an old thread or not, but I'm sure some of the other members will chime in with their personal solutions.
Kevin
PS I'm not sure if a remote starter would be an economical solution to this problem. I don't know how cold it gets where you are, but around here you would need to let the car warm up a significant length of time before it would start melting ice off the side windows. The fuel costs could be prohibitive.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (just4fun)*

Here is a link to one thread.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3590668
If you search the Eos forum setting these parameters "frozen windows" "post bodies" "archived content" there are several threads mentioning frozen windows.
I read through a few of them, and apparently a remote starter *may* be the answer after all, there were several references to the problem clearing up after a short defrost.
I would be cautious with any de-icing products, especially those containing methanol, they could seriously dry out the seals. And methanol is also bad for the environment.
It's possible you could find some "green" products on the market, but I would still be wary of the effect they may have on the seals.
As mentioned, an application of Krytox may help prevent the ice from adhering to the seal.
Kevin
Here's a couple more:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3901218
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3874480
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3710449
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3706654
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3079389
There are still more, if you do the search



_Modified by just4fun at 10:59 AM 11-25-2008_


----------



## mwwelch (May 24, 2007)

*Re: (just4fun)*

Thanks for the response and links!
I've got some Krytox on order as I wanted to give all the seals another application any way. I'll see if it helps with the frozen seals and post again when I know more.
p.s. - When leaving work last night at around 7:30 pm ET, I experienced my first frozen seals of the season







Then again at around 7:30 am ET... winter's suck!


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (mwwelch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mwwelch* »_
... winter's suck!


I second that emotion.








Kevin


----------

